# Thunder Rosa done with AEW?



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The greatest moment in Ivelisse’s career.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another indy darling who couldn’t hack it in a big promotion. It happens.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This doesn't sound at all like she's leaving AEW. Is it the next chapter part? It seems obvious to me she is talking about her championship run being over, not her AEW run


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope she heals well and comes back, her series with Britt was a tonne of fun and I've found Rosa to be one of the better women's performers. Something out of the title picture for a bit, but she definitely should get more runs with it when/if she comes back.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think she might be out longer then she expected so she let go of the title and that leads her to another storyline when she comes back.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> I think she might be out longer then she expected so she let go of the title and that leads her to another storyline when she comes back.



Well yeah, she told Konnan it was an ACL and the general public that it was her back. Injuries take a while to recover from when you can’t even figure out what it hurting. 😁


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

We can only pray she never returns. AEW doesn't need a resident Sasha Banks/Charlotte Flair personality type. It should be lose your smile, lose your job!


How Rosa was hired in the first place is baffling.

I'm glad to see that the two best women's champions in AEW so far are now being acknowledged as actual champions instead of interim.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Probably just acknowledging the interim title part has been stripped the current and former reigns are now legit.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Well yeah, she told Konnan it was an ACL and the general public that it was her back. Injuries take a while to recover from when you can’t even figure out what it hurting. 😁


Maybe it was an ACL but if she told Khan that he would have probably took the title off her sooner so she just said her back was hurting and she'll be back in a month or two



BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> AEW doesn't need a resident Sasha Banks/Charlotte Flair personality type


Yeah, they already have one of those in Baker


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mutant God said:


> Yeah, they already have one of those in Baker


True. But at least she's charismatic and entertaining unlike Banks, Flair or Rosa 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> Maybe it was an ACL but if she told Khan that he would have probably took the title off her sooner so she just said her back was hurting and she'll be back in a month or two
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they already have one of those in Baker



That just furthers the narrative she’s a problem if she said that to Khan. Wasted months of everyone’s time and booking an interim champion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> This doesn't sound at all like she's leaving AEW. Is it the next chapter part? It seems obvious to me she is talking about her championship run being over, not her AEW run


I agree, I don't see how anyone is getting that from this.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

That doesn't sound like she's done, just sounds like a championship concession.

Sadly


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wasted months of everyone’s time and booking an interim champion.


I don't know about wasted since if Khan took the title off her they still would have had that Fatal Four Way to crown a new champion, I don't see booking changing if she admitted her injury was more serious.



> That just furthers the narrative she’s a problem.


But not _The_ Problem lol











BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> True. But at least she's charismatic and entertaining unlike Banks, Flair or Rosa 🤷‍♂️


I think Banks is more charismatic, Rosa is more entertaining in the ring and Flair is more athletic, so everywoman has value to their company its just booking sometimes isn't helping them in their strengths.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

heel turn?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> heel turn?


Giving up a title could lead to developing an attitude and taking it out on a face so I say its very likely she comes back as a heel.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Doesn’t sound like a leaving message

just a ‘i got stripped of muh champ’ message


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

sounds like a bitch about losing the belt more than anything. But hopefully she does leave, fucking shite.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WWE should pick her up. She'd be a solid addition.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

That doesn’t sound like she’s leaving at all 🤦‍♂️


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

She really did lose her smile then


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> We can only pray she never returns. AEW doesn't need a resident Sasha Banks/Charlotte Flair personality type. It should be lose your smile, lose your job!
> 
> 
> How Rosa was hired in the first place is baffling.
> ...


Rosa was hired because she always looked great in her matches in AEW when she was still contracted to the NWA. IIRC, TK bought out her contract so she could work full time in AEW immediately rather than waiting for it to expire.

Rosa usually had very strong short promos before she was champion. She was fired up and more believable in those promos with no real sign that she would slump so badly in promos when she finally became AEW champion.

THEN she started slumping in important title matches. Odds are she definitely had injuries that slowed her down during her sadly disappointing run as champion.

Thunder Rosa’s current rep is the complete opposite of her performances before beating Britt in the cage. She was a consistent exciting performer with widespread appreciation online. Rosa finally winning the belt was just as anticipated as Britt’s win over Shida over a year ago. It is actually kind of astonishing that Rosa’s 2022 title run turned out as negatively as it did.

Rosa also had one of the better combinations of ring gear, entrance and crowd reactions in the division. She has one of the better wardrobes in wrestling.

Thunder Rosa was over and pushed for several reasons.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not sure this means she's leaving thankfully.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> *Thunder Rosa’s current rep is the complete opposite of her performances before beating Britt in the cage. *She was a consistent exciting performer with widespread appreciation online. Rosa finally winning the belt was just as anticipated as Britt’s win over Shida over a year ago. It is actually kind of astonishing that Rosa’s 2022 title run turned out as negatively as it did.


...


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Damn got my hopes up she was gone when it's clearly just a reference for her crappy title reign being over. Guess she'll continue being overhyped when she comes back, i can always hope Tony has Jamie Hayter squash her when she does though lol.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Needs a heel turn or something when she's comes back. Has been pretty mediocre for a long time now.


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

I’d rather have Toni Storm then Boring Rosa. If shes gone its not really a big loss for AEW


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Thunder Rosa is not going anywhere, she is talking about losing the AEW women's championship not leaving AEW.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> ...


I’ve noticed that as well. From an outsider’s perspective (as I pretty much exclusively watched Punk’s stuff), I’ve definitely noticed the change in perception after Rosa started getting buried in shoots. Of course, that same **** who buried her was recently cutting face promos to heel turn someone who returned to wrestling after 5 years and eating up more screen time for her same shitty promos when the more talented women (Storm and Hayter) were relegated to being after thoughts.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People really think she is out of AEW makes me laugh so hard that my stomach is hurling. AEW signed her for multiple years back in early this year.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mutant God said:


> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## tmbriggsjr2017 (6 mo ago)

Mutant God said:


> I think she might be out longer then she expected so she let go of the title and that leads her to another storyline when she comes back.


 Wasn't her decision.



BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> True. But at least she's charismatic and entertaining unlike Banks, Flair or Rosa 🤷‍♂️


Lol she even couldn't make it in WWE. She's not that good sorry.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> What does that mean?


Everything change after she beat Baker who I heard did not want to lose the title



tmbriggsjr2017 said:


> Wasn't her decision.


Maybe someone convinced her to finally give up and let go of the title I don't know why they decided to do this now I am just speculating.


----------



## Germanys Own (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> The greatest moment in Ivelisse’s career.


Don´t mess with Ivelisse! DeMott, Blanchard and Rosa are all done and out..


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Thunder Rosa lost her smile? More likely the case than leaving.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Rosa was hired because she always looked great in her matches in AEW when she was still contracted to the NWA. IIRC, TK bought out her contract so she could work full time in AEW immediately rather than waiting for it to expire.
> 
> Rosa usually had very strong short promos before she was champion. She was fired up and more believable in those promos with no real sign that she would slump so badly in promos when she finally became AEW champion.
> 
> ...



Sounds like she’s better fitted for the minor leagues.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I read in October that she had hoped to be back in January, not sure if something changed there and this is why this happened, or, if she is still going to be back by then and they just decided anyway to get rid of the interim stuff because, well, it's dumb lol

If she really isn't coming back, I did read on a few sites that her and AEW both mutually agreed for this to happen, so, props to Rosa for agreeing to step aside.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

She is excellent. Desperately hope she comes back.

she might not be a great promo but a wrestler is not simply a sum of their parts.

that unsanctioned match with Britt is one of the best womens matches for a long time.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

She has incredible assets.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I mean ...

She's just injured. They don't know when she'll be able to wrestle again, and so she had to vacate the title. People making way, way too much drama out of this very obvious tweet. She's actually just restating what Renee said on Dynamite!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Just sounds like she’s acknowledging the end of her title reign


----------



## danvasser72 (2 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Another indy darling who couldn’t hack it in a big promotion. It happens.


 Another fat smart mark on the internet with no talent.


----------



## danvasser72 (2 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Another indy darling who couldn’t hack it in a big promotion. It happens.


Another fat smart mark who talks a big game on the internet with no talent.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

danvasser72 said:


> Another fat smart mark who talks a big game on the internet with no talent.



You made a fake profile just to come up with that? Come on brah, at least use some creativity. 😂


----------



## alsween (2 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> True. But at least she's charismatic and entertaining unlike Banks, Flair or Rosa 🤷‍♂️


 How is Banks not entertaining. Yall just say anything.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

She's as shitty as Ivelisse, but has like a fraction of her talent.

Hope this overrated indy trash pisses off.


----------



## clee.garcia1020 (1 mo ago)

Rhetro said:


> Probably just acknowledging the interim title part has been stripped the current and former reigns are now legit.


Before Cody left I admit I probably had never admitted that AEW made even a single mistake.. but now, obviously, there is glaring things that just make me scratch my head. The interim title thing, especially after punk, should have been corrected. Should only be used when a champion is going to be absent for weeks not months & months &months... Smh


----------

